# Question on Luminess Air Airbrush cosmetic system



## La_Descarada (Oct 23, 2007)

I was up early this weekend because I couldn't sleep and came across the infomercial for this new product on TV.

Usually, makeup infomercials make me cringe but this _*really*_ got my attention.

Went online and googled the product but I couldn't find anything. I did a search on the forums for "_Luminess Air_", "_Luminess_" and "_airbrush makeup_" but nothing came up on this particular item.

Has anyone seen/purchased/tried this item? You can find their website here.

One of the main reasons I'm wondering if anyone has dappled with this item is because of the price.

There are 2 packages:

*Regular beauty system ($29.95 30 day trial PLUS $199.95 which can be made in 4 payments of $49.95)

*Pro beauty system ($29.95 30 day trial PLUS $269.95 which can be made in 4 payments of $67.47. The kit includes extras like bronzer, blush, body shimmer, etc. Also, the airbrush machine has a faster speed or something like that.)

In addition to that, the company has a "beauty club" which delivers makeup to you on a regular basis at $29.95 a month although I'm not sure whether the membership is mandatory.

The infomercial goes on to include endorsements by the main makeup guy for Desperate Housewives, main makeup lady for The View and makeup lady for soap opera Passions along with other people/testimonials.

It _looked_ pretty swell and I had to restrain myself from ordering. Since this is going to cost a pretty penny, I'd like to be sure its worth investing the time and money into.

Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 23, 2007)

Never heard of it, but the site makes it sound awesome! I want one now too!!! LOL


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

I've never heard of them either. The airbrush system I use is by Temptu. Airbrush machines are fun.


----------



## metimakeup (Oct 30, 2007)

Can you say more about the TEMPTU?


----------



## riverwalk (Nov 5, 2007)

luminessair is the website. I saw it too and ordered it. I don't know how easy it will be to put on myself though!


----------



## LuminessAir (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## skinnykim (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## wicked min (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so interested in one of these... please post more!


----------



## skinnykim (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 8, 2007)

It sounds interesting!


----------



## skinnykim (Dec 9, 2007)

I airbrushed my sister and one of my aunts yesterday. They are SOLD on Luminess Air. They placed their orders soon after that. I LOVE this stuff!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 9, 2007)

why are all the people who love this product all newbies with 3 or less posts who joined this week? hmmmm, very interesting- PROVE TO ME you dont work for them


----------



## skinnykim (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## perlanga (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn I want one.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 10, 2007)

i saw this a few weeks ago on tv.

it looked really cool that i even wrote the name of the system down to check it out online.


----------



## mercadies (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been using Luminess Air's Airbrushing system for this past week. It really does offer great coverage and is easy to use; however, I found that when I touched my face, it felt really greasy. The product is water-based so I don't understand it. I even used my setting powder and blotting sheets throughout the day, but they didn't help. The makeup did last all day though. I'm actually returning it today. I would have kept it if I was able to use other cosmetic brands with it, but that would void the warranty. So there's my two cents. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
why are all the people who love this product all newbies with 3 or less posts who joined this week? hmmmm, very interesting- PROVE TO ME you dont work for them   interesting


----------



## justinlstanley (Jan 18, 2008)

Luminess Air is OK for the price. Their basically a start up company who spent a lot of money on an Infomercial bringing people in, their marketing is far better than their product.

If you go to their site you'll also notice there isn't a whole lot, they don't have a support program and again they're new.

Does this mean their product sucks? No, not particularly. For someone who doesn't want to spend a lot of money that wants to get into airbrushing it will do the trick, just don't expect miracles or a quality compressor.

hope this helps.


----------



## giggly (Jan 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why are all the people who love this product all newbies with 3 or less posts who joined this week? hmmmm, very interesting- PROVE TO ME you dont work for them haha...good point. I ordered the Luminess Air and haven't received it yet. I haven't finished reading the entire thread yet either, but I had to comment on your quote




Hopefully, this airbrush kit won't be too bad. If it works I'll let you guys know. If after reading the end of this thread and it's bad...I'm going to return it as soon as I receive it. Gosh...I just love MUT so much!


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would love to eventually get an airbrush kit, but I think I'll wait for one that is a bit more reputable. I don't trust companies that higher people to post fake reviews.


----------



## Aataszi (Jan 31, 2008)

This does look so great! I wonder if you could use mineral makeup mixed with something (water?) in the airbrush or would that clog it? Well, as much as I want it there probably isn't a chance what with it costing over 2oo dollars.


----------



## giggly (Feb 1, 2008)

So the darn thing finally was delivered about 3 days ago. I used it and I'm liking it, but I will be returning it



I don't like their warranty and I hate the fact that they're forcing their customers to use only their makeup. I don't think it's very smart marketing. However, it does look pretty nice. I've been using it, and the coverage is nice, but it feels kind of sticky...I guess that's how it stays on longer. I think you can get a cheaper set if you do your research and buy a cheaper compressor and a cheaper airbrush.

I've already called in to get a return number and have made an online order for the Iwata Smart Jet and the Iwata Eclipse. I called to see if I was allowed to use other types of make up besides Temptu and they said it was fine. I also asked for their warranty and it was a one year warranty. All this is enough to give me a piece of mind. What was nice, when I called they said they would throw in a demo kit for me for 12 shades of foundation. The bad thing was they forgot to send it to me, so when I called to see if my stuff shipped they told me that the next order I make they would send me the foundation...=P Luckily I wanted blush anyway so I ordered blush and they will be sending me my blush with my foundation set so I could use it when my Iwata's come!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for your update giggly!


----------



## giggly (Feb 1, 2008)

It's my pleasure



Just trying to be helpful like everyone else in MUT. Gotta show the love hehe


----------



## treenbean89 (Feb 4, 2008)

My husband bought me Luminess Air for Christmas. I was very skeptical, mostly because it seemed very labor intensive and expensive. Boy, was I wrong. Once I got it set up (about 1/2 hr of watching the DVD and playing around with the machine), it became easier and easier to use. Now I get my foundation and blush on in about 1 minute flat. I've read other reviews that people say it's hard to use to get the promised results, but I don't think so. I do use a couple more drops than what they recommend, but I like a little heavier coverage.

It is a bit expensive to buy, but so much more hygienic (sp?) than slathering on foundation with fingers or sponges. I've asked friends and family what they think and they say it looks much more natural than the foundation/powder combo I used to wear.

It does take a few times to get the hang of it... I've found that it works better for me to apply the blush first rather than last. It's too easy to get way too much on when it's last and you can't really fix it except to start all over. If I put it on first, I can blend it a little with my fingers and then it blends well once the foundation is over the top of it.

Hope this is informative for anyone who's been curious.


----------



## Intobeauty (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aataszi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This does look so great! I wonder if you could use mineral makeup mixed with something (water?) in the airbrush or would that clog it? Well, as much as I want it there probably isn't a chance what with it costing over 2oo dollars.



Isn't there a foundation that looks similar without the price?


----------



## riverwalk (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't tried any others. It does last a long time though. Of course, I use more drops than they say, maybe 8 or 9. Let me know if you find any better please.

Oh also, I am not worried about clogging it since it says you can clean it with alcohol and take the end out and clean it. It looks like the same airbrush type that artists use to me. I am not worried about the warranty though like some say they are.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Mar 12, 2008)

when i took the air brush class from Kett, the difference was discussed. Basically, the ones used my MUA in general are dual action. A press of the button and air blows then pressing a bit more or a bit differently, the makeup comes out. With the Luminess it blows the air and product when you press the button. I think that it is at a low PSI as well, but hey my system blows at a low PSI as well. But that is now big deal in fact I was told for makeup a low PSI was very good.


----------



## Intobeauty (Mar 13, 2008)

does it help to hide fine lines?


----------



## evenflo (Mar 17, 2008)

I just bought one couple of weeks ago. I love it! I do however suggest that if you like max coverage, this is not for you. Airbrushing it seems only sprays a very fine mist of mineral make-up. I like complete coverage, so this was a small letdown. The upside is if you use a concealer on your bad spots first, it will look great. It also does a great job of preventing that make-up mask as you can cover clear down to your waist if ya want,LOL. I love the blush, as it gives you a glow instead of a streak across you cheeks like powder blush. I am newbie here but I love all kinds of make-up, so I hope to see all yall around for awhile!!!


----------



## kshelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought one couple of weeks ago. I love it! I do however suggest that if you like max coverage, this is not for you. Airbrushing it seems only sprays a very fine mist of mineral make-up. I like complete coverage, so this was a small letdown. The upside is if you use a concealer on your bad spots first, it will look great. It also does a great job of preventing that make-up mask as you can cover clear down to your waist if ya want,LOL. I love the blush, as it gives you a glow instead of a streak across you cheeks like powder blush. I am newbie here but I love all kinds of make-up, so I hope to see all yall around for awhile!!! I found the same thing with the Luminess makeup, but I have purchased others (I purchased my Luminess off of eBay so I am not worried about the warranty), I like the 02 cosmetics airbrush makeup line, it has better coverage, they have the water based and silicone. Also, check out the dinair airbrush site, they have wonderful products. Not too worried about using other makeups in the Luminess, the airbrush is just the same as others, very easy to take apart and clean, you can always replace the pins, and the unit is just an air compressor, putting different makeup in doesn't have anything to do with that. They just say that so they make more money, they would never really know if you used a different makeup, it only touches the actual spray gun which only consists of a couple pieces and a pin. Anyway, I REALLY love my luminess though, and the makeup, but like I said, you are right about THEIR makeup, they have the water based mineral makeup and it is a shear cover.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 18, 2008)

hey Sheila, what is the 02 cosmetics and where do you purchase? is it better coverage than luminess? i like their make-up, but just not the coverage I want. I am very new to this so I know almost nothing, do tell all!!!!! I love these boards, i just purchased monastat anti-chafing gel, that I read about in another thread, it is used as a primer, can't wait to try it tomorrow b-4 putting on the luminess. I know, sounds yuk, but this stuff has the exact same ingredients as some very high priced primers, and NOTHING else, but at 7 dollars, who can resist? i gave it a feel, and it is sooooooo smooth.


----------



## kshelia (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey Sheila, what is the 02 cosmetics and where do you purchase? is it better coverage than luminess? i like their make-up, but just not the coverage I want. I am very new to this so I know almost nothing, do tell all!!!!! I love these boards, i just purchased monastat anti-chafing gel, that I read about in another thread, it is used as a primer, can't wait to try it tomorrow b-4 putting on the luminess. I know, sounds yuk, but this stuff has the exact same ingredients as some very high priced primers, and NOTHING else, but at 7 dollars, who can resist? i gave it a feel, and it is sooooooo smooth. I'm new too, but loving it!!! You can get the 02 cosmetics at (they won't let me post any links yet, I have to be 10 posts)... Hang on...

Originally Posted by *kshelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm new too, but loving it!!! You can get the 02 cosmetics at (they won't let me post any links yet, I have to be 10 posts)... Hang on... You can get it aaaaattttt......
I just need one more post?

Okay, I'll get creative... You'll have to type it in to search:

type in the http: // w w w. 02cosmetics. com /Airbrush_Cosmetics_makeup_s/2.htm (without the spaces of course)

I have also found it on eBay, but the price was actually the same as the website.


----------



## anidulans (Mar 31, 2008)

Avoid!

I got the system and tried it several times. I really wanted to use it for my wedding, but could not get it to look right. The instructional DVD wasn't very useful.

Customer service was high pressure when I called to return it. I had to say several times "No, I just want to return the system." before they would let me get my authorization number.

The return process is very detailed, and they want you to know that they are looking for reasons to deduct from your purchase price. GRRRRRRR.

I am going back to my powder make-up that I have used for years.

I registered with Make Up Talk to reply to this post, because I when I Googled it before I bought it I found this thread. I am sorry I didn't really read through some of the comments.


----------



## mjtb1999 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so glad that I read this thread. A friend of mine has been itching to buy this


----------



## Intobeauty (Jun 17, 2008)

I want more info on 02 cosmetics too!


----------



## Mayqueen79 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, I was reading your thread and I had to post this. Check this review out before you buy it:

Mmm- it won't let me post links because I am new. So, search using Google- "Luminess Air" and "Infomercial Ratings"

It seems like a bad deal overall. However, I also checked out the Temptu system that was mentioned earlier in the post. It looks like the way to go. I am a bit of a makeup addict- (my Prescriptions and Origins counter girls have my number on speed dial and we go out together)- and I love to try new things. So, when I have the cash- I am just going to try out this system. The site seems a lot more reputable.

Search Google for "Temptu"

P.S.- I agree that the spamming seemed ridiculously obvious. I actually registered for this site once I saw that you were not getting many decent answers. Also, thank you to the woman that suggested Temptu- it looks like the best solution for me.


----------



## HeatherJD (Jun 10, 2009)

First of all, it advertises as the makeup that is used by professionals, and after practicing with it for a few weeks I am convienced. I honestly have to say that it did take pratice to learn how to use, and may trips to youtube to watch the training videos, but I am blown away with the results. It is more expensive than buying your makeup at a drug store or wal mart, and if that is what you are looking to spend I would not suggest that you order this as this is a quality and professional product. It did however take me about a week to learn how to use, and that was the biggest con. This application was totaly different than what I was use to with my bare minerals swirl, tab, and brush. This is an airbrush system, not the can from dior that says airbrush ( I tried it, liked it, but this is waaaay better), this is a professional makeup machine!!!! Men have their machines, now we have ours! It was worth every penny that I spent, and the time that I spent practiving and playing (and I say playing becuase it was FUN!) I love this product--the way it applies, the way it feels, the way it wears, and how FLAWLESS my skin looks!!!! (FYI- go easy on the blush I started to mix a few drops of foundation in with it.) I do not look dry, I do not look cakey, I do not look "made up". I now have the look of airbrush perfection, of perfect skin!

This is a fantastic and flawless way to apply your makeup!

This is a fantastic and flawless way to apply your makeup!


----------



## HeatherLUMair (Jun 17, 2009)

Luminess Air Cares About it's Customers! At Luminess Air we make it our mission to provide excellent customer service and superior quality! We have a dedicated team ready to answer any questions that you may have, and have never hired anyone to post blogs. I came onto the site to see what you, the consumer, thought about the product and I can guarantee you that we are reputable and that we will be around for a long time to come, as we are the number one selling and performing airbrush cosmetic line! I would love for you to call one of my dedicated customer service representatives so that we may ensure that you are well taken care of. Please call 877-749-5777! Take care! Heather K. Luminess Air


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 18, 2009)

All I know is When I USED TO work for an Airbrush Company Obvious Luminess Competitor we got soooooooo sooooo soooo many ppl that used to call and COMPLAIN how "We" took their Money how "We" charged the full amount but only promised to first charge half how "We" lied about our product LOL &amp; "how "we" totally were not professional And made everything seem great on the Infomercial...................lol "WE" always had to say "Sorry WE dont have an informercial your thinking of LUMINES" They always got so embarrassed but many would call back and order from us I personally have called luminess as well and it took forever to get some answeres unless i said I wanted to BUY something than all of a sudden noone was busy anymore Not to mention they all had very broken english!! And when I asked them about DINAIR &amp; TEMPTU they LIED and said DINAIR HAD SYLICONE in their makeup (NOT TRUE) &amp; said that temptus Makeup melts off (NOT TRUE) At our Airbrush Company we only stated truth &amp; never made up lies about another company just make a sale


----------



## HeatherLUMair (Jun 18, 2009)

*Superior Quality Great Customer Service*

Luminess Air has never lied about other airbrush cosmetic lines, or prentended to be someone else on a blog. I represented myself from the very beginning stating who I was, I want women to know that we are here and that we do care about making you look and feel beautiful, and to answer your statement MsMakeupbyMonet (please view her previous blogs) yes other airbrush cosmetics do have both silicone and water based formula, Luminess Air only uses water based formulas. Luminess Air outsold and outperformed their predecessors Temptu and Dinair within the first month, we never lied about the performance of our product, and you should know that working with any airbrush takes some practice to learn how to use, and with practice every woman can have that flawless skin and we have learned that it takes the average woman about 3 trys to learn how to airbrush their foundation. I would also like to add that Luminess air has made an airbrush system that weighs less than 1.5lbs, that is quite when you turn it on, that is economical, and is practical for every woman to have on their makeup vanity. This is not about Brand A vs Brand B, this is about making women look and feel beautiful! Why would you even call Luminess Air and check us out if believed we were an inferior product that provided inferior support, it is almost like you were on an espinioge mission. Please, Contact the Luminess Air Customer Care for Answers to your questions. Honestly, we all want the new and improved and Luminess Air provides that. Contact Luminess Customer Care at 877-749-5777 we want to ensure that your questions are meet and that you are well taken care of and if you want ask to speak with Heather.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 18, 2009)

Well Im just stating True Events that happened I personally Heard and Recieved Many Many Many Complaints About Luminess !! And I know for a Fact Dinair does NOT have sylicone makeup ITS ALL water based I know the makers &amp; The manufacturers!!! Im not Saying Dinair is BETter Im just stating it does not have sylicone Temptu yes does have it &amp; they state so!!! I called Because I believe in Researching for my self not just by whatever A Person says I bein a Makeup artist tried &amp; have called Dinair, temptu luminess, OCC , Graftobian etc I have to use the best &amp; know whats out there I dont believe in ONE Brand being superior to another!! I can Airbrush With Many products &amp; get good results But That doesnt change the fact That I did call &amp; had many issues with luminess Workers Not being available, Broken english, &amp; lies &amp; One Company MAY HAVE the best SALES but it doesnt mean they also dont have the BEST Returns


----------



## HeatherLUMair (Jun 18, 2009)

*Where you mistaken?*

Luminess never has claimed or claims that Dinair has silcone based makeup, but that other airbrush cosmetic lines are either water or silcone based, and that all luminess air cosmetics are water based. I am sorry to hear that while your where investigating Luminess Air, for personal matters of corse, you did not receive that excellent customer service that we pride outselves on! Also, in refrence to the complaints that you claimed you experienced stating that "we" took their Money that is not the case at all. At the time a customer places their order we offer two different payment options for our customers, and would never make any unethical or unlawful charges to a customers account. A customer may either pay for their airbrush in full, or make payments. They choose the payment plan that works for them, and our dedicated team is always willing and ready to extend, stretch, and move around payments if a customer needs us to. Please, understand that we truly care about our customers. If we did not, there would be no reason for me to reply to this blog. If you need us we are there for you, and Ms. makeupbymonet if you want to expience the service we pride ourselves for call me......us makeup artist have to look out for one another. 877-749-5777 Heather k


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 18, 2009)

When I called I asked what the difference between Dinair &amp; Luminess was &amp; The lady said "Dinair HAS Sylicone &amp; our makeup doesnt" Thats exactly what she said So I think the word NEVER is irrelevant to say Luminess has "NEVER" claimed Dinair has Sylicone!!! But Im Sure you give Better service Than most Luminess workers ! And I would hope you do ! And about the Taking money Statement nThat wasnt made by me but by Many (way more than one) customers of Luminess !! Im sure luminess is a good product but When many many customers make complaints about customer service instead of going for the whole "were this &amp; that" statementn or the But Look at all the great reviews its usually best to just do something about it !!! Well have a nice rest of your day !!! I have to get back to work!!!!


----------



## HeatherLUMair (Jun 18, 2009)

I apologise, that representative should not have stated that, and it is possible she had the two lines confused. We love our product, and our customers and want to do everything possible to ensure that everyone is taken care of, we strive to provide excellent service and have a whole team here dedicated to your beauty needs, and you can always ask to speak to Heather K. if you need me!


----------



## susansblog (Jun 18, 2009)

I have had Luminess Air for over 6 months. I use it everyday and it is awesome. I have had the occasion to call customer service several times and I have had excellent treatment. Kevin is knowledgeable and charming and I just love Jimmy. Jimmy was so nice I bought twice what I had called for just to talk to a little longer. I really think Makeupbymoney is being paid by brandX to place negative blogs. No one could be that negative without ever having tried it unless someone is paying them to do so.


----------



## HeatherLUMair (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantasitc!

Susansblog I am so happy to hear that you experienced that level of care that Luminess Air prides itself on, this is what I want to hear from every Luminess Air customer!!!!!!


----------



## kaye.66.morris (Jul 1, 2009)

Vacation is no fun when you run out of your favorite makeup. I am looking at this fusion beauty mineral stuff, and thinking of buying it to tied me over. (I liked their lip plumper) Does anyone out there know if Luminess ships internationally. I cannot find anything on their website. AHHHHHHHHH...Help!!!!!!!


----------



## needsmakeover (Jul 1, 2009)

I found this wonderful video on makeup airbrush gun. This guy has wonderful ideas so it doesn't hurt to take a look.

Airbrush Gun 101: YouTube - Airbrush Gun 101

Here are the links he posts on his video regarding airbrush gun.

Helpful Links:

http://www.iwata-medea.com

http://www.dixieart.com

He also does a video review and shows how the products work. Nurturing Force Face Primer and Blot paper... YouTube - Nurturing Force Airbrush Primer &amp; Blot paper

Hope this helps, I'm going to order the primer and blot paper


----------



## Jessi123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I love airbursh kits


----------



## wild4makeup (Jan 19, 2010)

I have this airbrush kit and I am quite happy with it. I joined the Luminess club so I get my makeup sent to me on a regular basis. When I bought my kit I was furious because I requested standard shipping and was charged $32.00 which I thought was a rip off but once my kit arrived I forgot all about my anger and just fell in love with it. I think it sucks that I can't experiment with other makeup and have to use their makeup for their kit. The down sides is that sometimes I just don't have the time to plug it in and do my face. I don't know about those saying it takes them one minute but for me it takes me at least 7 to 10 minutes but the results are beautiful. It also feels very light on the skin. I agree that if you have dry skin it can dry you out so its important to be very well moisturized. I also agree with the person that said there is a sticky sensation. I did find that there is a sticky sensation when wet but once it dries up (may after about 5- 10 minutes) it does not rub off very easily. All in all I give mine a 4 stars out of 5 stars. The expense of the machine, the expense of the make-up and the fact that it is not compatible with other make-up brands are the greatest drawbacks for me but I love the effect it gives me.


----------



## nbk42ti (Jan 23, 2010)

I did a lot of research cuz I wanted one in my house too since I'm just a makeup nut and this product was not one of the best. It was actually not recommended at all. A good product was Dinair and this company has been in business for 30 years and had lots of stuff on their website and lots of product where as Luminess did not. Not to mention Dinair is more customer friendly. The other product up in running was the Kett airbrush system and it is also a good brand since it is a high end, but it was advised that it was a little expensive for just personal use. Lastly an airbrush brand called O2 cosmetics is third in good quality and reasonably good or better than Luminess. Oh also another thing, there are also tons of youtube videos out there too. Hope this helped you as much as it did me.



)


----------



## Makeupjunky (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello All!!

I recently came across this makeup forum and was delighted to see all the Q&amp;A's over all these brands! I just wanted express my opinion about luminess air! I love my Luminess air! I use to wear expensive liquid foundation and a dual finish powder, it did feel heavy and cakey but I thought that it was a better alternative then people staring at my acne. one day i was walking around the mall and saw a makeup artist using it on a girl that had similar skin to mine. Skeptical that something so airy could cover up any acne, I waited to experience it for myself. As i sat in the chair and felt the cool air hit my skin (wow what a nice feeling for irritated skin) a few minutes later she said that she was done, Done? I looked in the mirror and I couldn't believe that it covered my acne better then my thick and cakey foundation. I believe that has been the best purchase that I have ever made! I highly recommend this to anyone that issues or is just plain sick of heavy coverage..


----------



## sheereen-makeup (Aug 21, 2011)

where did you find the deals on Luminess airbrush set? ive been doing the makeup for the wattiors girls and now this year my contract is asking me to have an airbrush set... can u plz help me and point me to the right direction/?


----------



## AKlein (Feb 8, 2012)

Watch HSN for deals.  I got the whole kit, including 2 large bottles of foundation, 1 bottle of blush, and misc others - for only $99.  The deal was so good that it was actually cheaper for me to buy myself a second kit than to buy the makeup separately.

I read through the thread of responses.  I am a makeup junkie. 

I LOVE my Luminess Air.  For those with issues on coverage, I need the coverage.

I found a video on YouTube and the woman illustrated then when covering a blemish or spot, you need to bring the airbrush sprayer closer to your face. A quick spray &amp; it's gone - then you can go back to the normal directions &amp; distance.  It takes practice, but is well worth it.  I have my foundation and blush done in less than a minute and my face looks flawless - even with my adult acne.

This makeup stays on all day.  If I sneeze, I don't see any makeup on my tissue.  I work long days &amp; I no longer need to touch up my makeup.  It truly lasts, which is huge for me.  It's worth every penny.  The price is an issue, but I'm also not applying it twice a day like I was with other brands.

I appreciated the commentary regarding the 02 cosmetics.  I just ordered some foundation to give it a try, as it is twice the size and half the price, but am skeptical.  If it's not as good then I'll use it for my weekend makeup.

My only complaint about the makeup is that for some reason, some batches of the foundation do not work well in my machine.  It's not my machine - if I switch to a different bottle it sprays fine.  I shake up my bottles for a long time and am sure that's not the issue. I even tried adding some water to dilute it but it didn't make a difference.  Anyone have that problem?  I hate to waste this makeup!!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just having the same issue as previous poster about the foundation being to thick. I even added some drops of water snaked the bottle for 45 seconds to a minute not working so well. I know the brush is ok because when I clean it with the water or another product like the blush works fine? Such thing as bad batch of airbrush foundation? Also I don't wanna keep buying from luminous for products I rather buy in stores ! Does anyone know If they sell airbrush makeup at ultra? It's a far drive so if you can let me know where you buy yours? Thanks


----------

